# Mounting a Warn Power Pivot to a Swisher Plow



## dbrethauer (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone out there have experience in mounting the Warn Power Pivot to a Swisher snow plow/ATV set-up? I have a Polaris MV7 that has the Swisher ATV mounting kit with the Swisher plow. Just purchased the Power Pivot and dummy me thought it would just bolt on but it's never that simple is it? Any thoughts, suggestions anyone may have would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## kingquadplowman (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a swisher plow on my King Quad, and I was just wondernig about this the other day. I have been online looking for something like the power pivot or even a homemade version that I could build at home. Just so ya know, I'm right there with ya thinkin about this.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I will not fit.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Send the Power Pivot back. or
buy the warn Blade and push tube and then fab it up to your swisher mount or get the warn Mount.

with the swisher blade with there pull release locking system I would think get the Cycle Country light duty lift and mount it on the vertical on the plow frame neck behind the turn table run a cable to each end of the turn table and then for blade anlge you pull the rope release the blade lock angle blade how you want. let rope go and then bump the switch till the locking pivot snaps back in that way when you plow the pressure is on the manual blade lock and not the light duty lift.

just my thoughts.

sublime out.

or due a search for a thread ATV Plow with Wings from last winter talked alot about power angle in that thread.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78022
lots of good info about power angle in that thread.

cycle country electric lift,
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cycl...639538QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

sublime out.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

easier just to buy the rest of the warn stuff. thats what i have. keep in mind
the pp for the provantage plow is not the same as the one for the older
plows. the quad boss plow is the old style warn though.--irv

ive had warn plows since 02 good enough for me.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Hopefully this works as a link. http://forums.atvconnection.com/album.php?albumid=7733 Look through the album. I used a Polaris 1500lb winch to angle the moose blade. When I raised the blade it released the blade angle pin. When I lowered blade it locked blade angle pin in if it was lined up with the hole. You had to blip the winch to make sure the pin was locked in.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That's the craziest contraption I've seen yet.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

gotta like the home built part of it and then the auto blade lock and release system.

nice.

have you ever had the pin not release for blade rotation and engauge the winch?

what happens then doe the cable just spin on the drum? 

thanks for the Pics 

Sublime out


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

If the angle pin bound then you just blip the winch and it unbound the pin. If that doesn't work then blip the winch the other way. The 1500 lb winch would stall before the cable would slip. You have to have the springs on the ends of the cable to hold tension on the winch spool so it doesnt slip. Once the bugs were worked out I used it for 3 years doing light commercial work. It worked flawless. It still worked perfectly when I replaced it with the moose hydro turn kit. Only complaint was I had to raise the blade to angle it. The total cost of the angle kit was about $110. It was fairly technical to get everything to work just right.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Sub, I'm not saying that in a bad way. It came out working just the way he wanted it to work.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

i just had to thank you nooo for sharing. Even though I probably won't use that type of setup, it is the sharing of your way of doing things that helps get the wheels spinning in my mind! I know that for me it feels good to be able to make something work that started out as a simple idea. Good work, thanks for sharing. Thumbs Up


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks. If you make an angle system using something besides actuators PM me and I can hopefully lessen your learning curve.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ALC-GregH;1163658 said:


> Sub, I'm not saying that in a bad way. It came out working just the way he wanted it to work.


no worries ALC, least you make me pull up that thread about your warn power pivot and the Key's again LOL Have a great X-mass weekend.



noooooo;1164195 said:


> Thanks. If you make an angle system using something besides actuators PM me and I can hopefully lessen your learning curve.


thanks for your Pics and the the power angle desgin. I have plans floating around in the back of my head to retro what you did to a Swisher blade desgin for the power angle aspect. The Swisher's have a pull rope for blade release and then you can angle how you want and let go of the rope and it will lock back into position. wanting to use the Cycle country's blade lift motor for my angle motor. course that whole project is on the 2nd page of my personal todue list which is 4 pages behind the Honey due list the wife has for me Ha Ha Happy Holiday's

Sublime out.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Sub. Same to you. 

It loooks like we might have a chance of snow Sunday night into Monday. 6in or so from what I heard.


----------

